# Little Help



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

Can someone explain how to post larger photos. Mine are posting as small thumbnails instead of full size.
Thanks
Wes


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

It posts as a thumbnail. If someone wants to look at it, they click on it and it comes up in a larger format. If you look at the preview of your post, it will show as a thumbnail. If you click on the thumbnail in the preview, you'll see your picture as someone else will.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I know you asked this a while ago, but you can also post your photos to another site - then embed the img link. Photobucket, flickr, etc.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Transfer to photobucket. "Copy" using IMG. "Paste" here.


----------

